# wrist and elbow pain



## shaggybiker (Oct 6, 2011)

Ive been back riding for bout 2-3 months on my cannondale ht and was getting numb hands about 30-40 minutes into the ride which i would hafta shake out on the flats...i got a new bike bout a week ago which ive been riding everyday...no more numb hands but now im getting outer wrist pain accompanied by inner elbow pain in my right arm only...the bikes got new foam grips which are very comfy and put a wider 670 mm bar its on a fs motobecane 29 size large...im 6'2" 230lbs and i ride single track with small hills and twisty technical...it does have a 130 mm stem which i do feel a tad bit stretched out on...should the stem be the first to change...and any other advice would be appreciated...i wanna keep riding.


----------



## shaggybiker (Oct 6, 2011)

Rode hard the last couple days with limited pain...more a dull ache after riding...tonite at work tried to pick something heavy up with right hand and the wrist folded with immense pain....had a hard time moving it and working for a bit afterwards.


----------



## mark260171 (Jul 9, 2011)

Im having a similar symptom

Im going to try larger 180mm disc rotas so I don't have to pull as hard with my 1st two fingers, look at contour grips with the flange bit for the wrist and when riding take a conscious look at if my arms are locked out or slightly bent at the elbow


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Ergon grips will help.


----------



## shaggybiker (Oct 6, 2011)

I have changed to a 90mm stem and have been changing my grip throughout the ride whenever possible. it seems to have helped and the wrist pain has certainly lessened now that ive been forced to acknowledge it being a problem. The problem now is i have gotten alot faster and the obstacles at my local track are coming faster...logovers roots downhills jumps etc. so i am getting less time to switch grip to relieve the wrist needing to fully hang on more often...as of now the wrist has definately gotten better paying attention to grip tension and position when im able...if it persists ill move to option B wgich is ergon grips.


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

ergon grips suck for the riding you like to do. They limit your ability to grab the bars for leverage when trying to bunny hop or move the bike around. and I never had much luck with them for my numbness issues. I have found stretching and good diet and riding a lot seems to help the best. google stretch techniques for carpel tunnel and you find all kinds of stuff. but I tell ya, I have never found a "cure" for my prblem. I have been fighting it for over 10 years


----------



## shaggybiker (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like the ergon grips wont be necessary as my wrist pain is now gone for the most part. the shorter stem and spacers under it plus focusing on changing my grip and keeping weight off my hands has fixed the problem for now...whether it is that or riding all the time and just building the muscles.


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried some comfort grips from performance, their house branded ones, and they really helped my numbness problems. Cheap too at ~$7. Easy to cut down for Gripshift.


----------



## fitnessallday (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe the new bike causes your arm angle to change which strained your wrist/elbow (interlinked) so you developed a minor form of tennis elbow?


----------

